# Who's going to buy a 2011 bow??



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i got a 2010 bow but who ever gets that new safari is drop there wallet


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Not me. I needed a new bow this year and I couldn't afford a 2010 so I got a 2008. I know some people like to buy new bows every year, but why? What's wrong with a bow that's a few years old? Anyways, 1 year doesn't seem to be enough time to even consider selling my brand new bow that I just spent all summer working and saving for.
Not that I disrespect anyone who buys a new bow every year. Of course I dream about all the new bows and which ones I'd like to have, but you get the point.

To each his own.

Stay well. isaacdahl


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Several


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

isaac i fully understand why you did that, at least you pay for your own stuff


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I most likely won't since I allready have a 2010 bow and I'm not into buying a bow every year anyway plus I really like my Z7.
But if I do get a bow (which I probably will) it will be a used Monster XLR8 for elk hunting either that or jut the Monster but probably the XLR8 since I can shoot it fine since of my short draw length and the added speed would be great for an elk hunting rig that I would occasionally deer hunt with. That and I kinda feel that it would be nice to have 2 different bows so I'm not shooting the same bow every time I go out and shoot or whatever.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i probably will 
i need a back-up bowolarbear:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't buy a new bow every year. I bought a brand new Z7 and it got stolen. That's the only reason I'm buying a 2011.

Jake


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Already got a new 2011, might get a target set up as well!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> Already got a new 2011, might get a target set up as well!!!


What??

Jake


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Buy???? Yeah I'll prolly buy 1,but trade a dozen lol


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> What??
> 
> Jake


yeah!! I dont know if I'll need one though cause this bow is wicked!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like i will be gettin one.. no idea what but its a hoyt


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> looks like i will be gettin one.. no idea what but its a hoyt


LOL
Only one!? You usually get all the new Hoyts! LOL Just kinding with ya' man:wink:.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> LOL
> Only one!? You usually get all the new Hoyts! LOL Just kinding with ya' man:wink:.


I don't know, I thik he'll buy more than 1 knwoing him


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm buying at least one. I'm definitely getting a 3d bow and then I might get another bow if i really like something.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Im definatly gonna buy a new longbow or recurve!! but as far as a compound i may sell my current one and put some money with it and buy me a newer bow but it wont be a 2011! May try and get a Hoyt (never had one) just to try it out, idk though its hard to leave mathews because they're AMAZING


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

My 07 will PROBABLY be with me til I get out of college.. Not saying I won't end up buying a new one though, gotta leave the options open


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm only getting one "new" one... i'm looking at trading up the AM35 for a burner and getting a new target bow


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Right now im shootin an apex7 i have had for about a year now, and probably wont quit shooting it until I have to. I absolutely love this bow :teeth:


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

if kevin comes out with one of the bows he is playing with at his house, i am all over it. if bowtech comes out with somthing even faster than my 340 with atleast the same smoothness, vibe free, quiet bow i got, i am all over it.


----------



## Ryanjack (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope not buying a 2011 just got done getting my 3d settup for next year


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be looking at Hoyt and Mathews mainly.

Jake


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

My monster will probably be my hunting bow for some time to come, although that evo is looking pretty tempting. If I buy anything it will for competition to upgrade the LD.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

will i get a new bow in 2011? yes i will probly have way more than one lol but idk if any of them will be 11s


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm expecting one in a couple weeks and then probably another after January, not sure what the 2nd one will be


----------

